# Beliebtester/Bekanntester Raremob/RareDrops!



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2008)

Hey, wollte mal in die Runde werfen welchen Raremob ihr am Klutigsten findet, oder an welchen ihr euch auf Anhieb erinnert ,)

Bei mir ist es ganz klar Broken Thooth im Ödland



EDIT ->>> Mir kommt Spontan noch ne frage an euch : Was war euer bester *Rare-Mob* drop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Hogger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. Juli 2008)

Ach ja Hogger.. war doch in DM oder ? xDDDDD


----------



## Seryma (9. Juli 2008)

der rare wolf in der brennenden steppe xD


----------



## ChiaDharma (9. Juli 2008)

mir fällt da spontan so eine spinne im düsterwald ein~


----------



## Traklar (9. Juli 2008)

*Lord Angler in denn Düstermarschen, fiel mir spontan so ein.

*


----------



## Oníshanu (9. Juli 2008)

So ein komischer Marschenläufer der mich in den Zangarmarschen dauerhaft geplättet hatte(auch auf 70 ) :l (name unbekannt)


----------



## Rainar93 (9. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt spontan nur der Magma Viech in der brennenden Steppe ein.
Heißt glaub Volhtron oder so.


----------



## Erebod (9. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hogger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit wann ist hogger bitte rar?

son oller der in den westlichn pestlendern einfach ausm grab kommt^^


----------



## m@r1@n (9. Juli 2008)

ich persöhnlich mag ja alle raremobs^^
aber der bekannteste ist sicher die teuflische bestie hogger in den tiefen des walds von elwynn oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was mir spontan noch einfällt sone banshee in der nähe von uc auf sonem feld^^


----------



## Mc_Donald (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde es war dieser zuchtmeister der Tunnelratten im Wald von Elwyn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (9. Juli 2008)

Rak'Shiri aus Winterspring.^^ Habe ich mir dann mit meinem Hunter als Pet gefangen


----------



## Steff77 (9. Juli 2008)

Diesser olle offi in bsf der Die Spukklinge droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Steff77


----------



## Steff77 (9. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hogger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






m@r1@n schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich mag ja alle raremobs^^
> aber der bekannteste ist sicher die teuflische bestie hogger in den tiefen des walds von elwynn oO
> 
> 
> ...




Seit wann is Hogger Rare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der isn normaler Elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Steff77


----------



## Arstargh (9. Juli 2008)

ich errinere mich an diesen komischen Bär in Eschental kein plan wie der Name war schon so lange her


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2008)

Mir kommt Spontan noch ne frage an euch : Was war euer bester Raremob drop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (9. Juli 2008)

hm..kA...

im schattenmondtal gibt es eine flammenbestie .. so eine rote große... kein elite ... (glaube war mal) schön um mal kurz ein item abzuholen..
im schattenmondtal gibt es einen betrachter (auge des bösen oder auch beholder) an so einer stelle zwischen höllenorcburg und scherbe...
der ist nichtmehr elite und auch ein einfach verdientes item...
die beiden mag ich da sehr...


----------



## Tigrexx (9. Juli 2008)

Ein Riese im Ödland ein Drachkin in der Brennenden steppe  und ein Hai i-wo im meer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. Juli 2008)

Der "Feinschnitter 2000" hiss der glaub ich in Westfal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delton (9. Juli 2008)

jep mir fällt auch nur Rak'Shiri ein;D


----------



## Aribef (9. Juli 2008)

Nochmal: Hogger gehört zu nem Quest, der ist nicht Rar ^^
Aber Rak'Shiri stimmt schon... wollte mir den auch mal fangen - der Sack ist bei mir aber nie gespawnt.... ansonsten Krellack, der Skorpion in Silithus oder dieser schwarze Löwe in der nähe von Ratchet... Ansonsten noch Struppmähne, der Rar-Boss in Hügel der Klingenhauer, der dropt einen echt geil gestylten Schild für Lvl 37... Jo den weißen MarschenSchreiter in Zangarmarschen kenn ich auch... Aber sonst kenn ich eigentlich keinen in der Scherbe fällt mir grad auf.... weis noch jemand gute Rar mob in der Scherbenwelt?

edit: achja, die Hydra in dem größeren der beiden Teiche vor den Höhlen des Wehklagens...


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Im Silberwald oben links am Wasser bei der Spinnenhöhle, gabs auch so eine Rare Spinne, die sah schwarz rot raus, machte gut Schaden.


----------



## bluewizard (9. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar Humar der Rudellord im Brachland


Gerade mit nem twink gezähmt *freu*

MFG bluewizard


----------



## Hulmin (9. Juli 2008)

Humar Pridelord. Schwarzer Löwe im Brachland. Berühmt, tolles pet - einfach top!


----------



## vikitori (9. Juli 2008)

Hogger


----------



## m@r1@n (9. Juli 2008)

mein bester drop war bisher klein timmys blasrohr^^
mein main is ja auch bloß 32  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps der bär hieß glaub ich ursangus wenn wir dn gleichen meinen @ Arstargh (sry ich kapier das quoten nicht-.-)
aber der bär war kein rare mob sondern n ganz normaler mob der n quest start item gedroppt hat^^
edit: die hydra is elite^^


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (9. Juli 2008)

Humar the Pridelord...Brachland, wie Echeyakee nur in schwarz...hat mein Hunter!


----------



## Níght06 (9. Juli 2008)

so ein komischer pinker truthan.vor donnerfels spaziert der meistens durch die gegend.


----------



## Garnalem (9. Juli 2008)

Vultros, der Vogel in Westfall, den ich nie gefunden habe... Habe mir vor BC mal Liste mit sämtlichen rare mobs ausgedruckt und versucht sie abzufarmen. Einige habe ich gefunden, ein paar sogar mehrmals weil sie an wenig besuchten Stellen spawnen z. B. in der Narbe in Feralas.


----------



## DaBoss (9. Juli 2008)

die drei in der Arena von Düsterbruch.. meine beliebtesten Farmopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (9. Juli 2008)

Krabbi in desolace!

Es gibt nix besseres als eine rare Krabbe!!


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Vultros, der Vogel in Westfall, den ich nie gefunden habe... Habe mir vor BC mal Liste mit sämtlichen rare mobs ausgedruckt und versucht sie abzufarmen. Einige habe ich gefunden, ein paar sogar mehrmals weil sie an wenig besuchten Stellen spawnen z. B. in der Narbe in Feralas.



Sag ma wo hast n die liste ausgedruckt ? Will ich au ma machn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2008)

Die in DB waren damals bei mir oft Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mittlerweile sind die in Vergessenheit geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juli 2008)

Washta Pawne, oder wie man den schreibt. Das ist so ein Drachenfalke im Brachland. =D Der ist mir sofort eingefallen xD


----------



## Anduris (9. Juli 2008)

Krabbi ist ein Pokémon, das sich später in Kingler weiter entwickelt! Aber dass, das ein rare Mob ist, erinnere ich mich nicht.. =(


----------



## x3n0n (9. Juli 2008)

Mir kommen eigetnlich nur 3 Rare-Mobs in den Sinn:

Mob der die Kugel dropt im Düsterbruch
So ein Gargoyle in den Östlichen
Ein Rare Bär im Nachtelfengebiet 18+ (Edit: Ashenvale! Ich wusste mir fällts ein


----------



## Taoru (9. Juli 2008)

King Mosh, einer der stärksten Rares und was droppt er? Natürlich nur Grün, passt ja so schön zum Un'goro Krater...


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sag ma wo hast n die liste ausgedruckt ? Will ich au ma machn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....es gibt da eine ultrageheime Liste aller Rare-Mobs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ausnahmsweise kriegst den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://wow.buffed.de/page/95/seltene-gegner


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

Dankä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (9. Juli 2008)

Son Troll im Hinterland hat auch eine sehr hübsche Blaue Robe für ein Kumpel gedroppt
Und solch Sandwurm auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel hat sehr hübsche Lederhandschuhe gedroppt für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (9. Juli 2008)

GermanTrasheR schrieb:


> Rak'Shiri aus Winterspring.^^ Habe ich mir dann mit meinem Hunter als Pet gefangen




Dito!


----------



## Ehnoah (9. Juli 2008)

Rak'Shiri  ist ziemlich bekannt warum kenn ich ihn nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#



Need Screenshot!


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (9. Juli 2008)

Also mir fallen da spontan einmal so ein Kroko-Ding in dem see zwischen Terokka und Nagrand und so ein Draenei-Typ in Terokka ein..leider hab ich die Namen vergessen. T_T


----------



## ChiaDharma (9. Juli 2008)

mein lieblings rar mob ist der süße hyppogriph in feralas wo die hyppogriffe ihre nester haben~


----------



## Crosis (10. Juli 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Washt*e* Pawne, oder wie man den schreibt. Das ist so ein Drachenfalke im Brachland. =D Der ist mir sofort eingefallen xD


das ist kein rarmob der hat nur 4spawnplätze genauso wie owatanka und der eine kodo lok'schießmichtot
die droppen alle ne q aber an den ich mich erinner ist natürlich der könig mosh(ungoro) der meinen pala ge1hittet hatxD und Silithidernter im brachland^^


----------



## Arcanem (10. Juli 2008)

mir fällt der wolf am zugefrorenen see in dun morogh ein ^^


----------



## Zoyd (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja genau mein Thread!

Beim gemächlichen Hochspielen meines Twinks hab ich mir angewöhnt, nach den rare mobs in den jeweiligen Gebieten Ausschau zu halten. Das macht die Sache gleich viel spannender. Vultros in Westfall ist allerdings eine harte Nuss, da er selbst lvl 26 hat und der typische Westfallquester ja so bei lvl 12-20 liegt. Außerdem wird der Gute auch von Siebzigern abgefarmt und ist gerade deshalb rare.

Aber ich war jetzt im Rotkammgebirge und hab Rohh den Schweigsamen erwischt, der aber leider nicht die blaue Waffe gedroppt hat. Rohh steht immer unsichtbar an einem der Spawnpunkte dieser Gnolle beim Magierturm rum und man muss ein bisschen Glück haben, ihn überhaupt zu entdecken. 

Einen stressigen Kampf hatte ich mit Kommandant Felstrom im Dämmerwald. Der steht auf dem Friedhof von Rabenflucht in einer der beiden Katakomben. Der Kerl hat die Angewohnheit, sich durch ein Duplikat zu ersetzen, wenn er so bei 5 % ist. Und ist dann wieder kerngesund. Ungut wenn man das nicht weiß und als Paladin gerade cd auf seinen Betäubungshammer hat. Einmal hab ich dann noch gepennt und er hat sich noch mal neu gemacht (ja, ich bin ein verkackter Noob). Irgendwie hab ich ihn dann aber klein gekriegt. War jedenfalls ein epischer Kampf und deswegen ist Kommandant Felstrom mein rare mob der Woche.


Nebenbei: Krabbi ist blöd übersetzt, denn im Englischen heißt die rare Krabbe Crusty und ist rot. Auf wen das wohl anspielt?


----------



## J-Roc (10. Juli 2008)

azzere die himmelsklinge im brachland is ganz nett, da schau ich immer vorbei wenn ich im camp bin, is ja direkt daneben. kann nix und dropt meistens recht schöne sachen für das level, sogar schonma was rares bekommen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (10. Juli 2008)

Das Krokovieh in SW, hat mich mit lvl 10 direkt und ohne Umweg zum Geistheiler geschickt. Aber ich weiß nicht warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (10. Juli 2008)

Der wo ich mich am meisten gefreut hab war in Westfall so ein Vogel.

Das Besondere daran war, dass der Level ~26 ist und ich komplett neu auf dem Server war (ohne Kohle) und den mit nem Level ~17 Jäger getötet habe. Das hat mich zwar 1-2 Besuche bei Bob und dann viele Minuten meines Lebens (wegen ewig kiten, der Bär hat den meisten Schaden gemacht) gekostet, schlussendlich hat der dann aber irgendwas fetziges gedroppt, wo die Level 19 Twinks ganz wild drauf sind --> 4 neue 16er Taschen (und da blieb noch einiges übrig!)

Tolles Erfolgserlebnis =)

Levelangaben +/- 1


----------



## Gri-Gorij (10. Juli 2008)

Am ehesten erinner ich mich an nen rar in azshara, ka wie er hieß. Hab den zufällig getroffen und hat gleich was blaues gedropt. War soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das einer der ersten Rars die ich bewusst erfasst hab^^

btw King Mosh is meines wissens nach kein Rarmob. Den haben wir mal mal mit der Gilde geraidet, hat bissl Zeug gedropt^^


----------



## Dännis (10. Juli 2008)

Also ich erinner mich in Westfall auf dem Todesacker stand mal so ein Erntemaschiene mit dem Namen "Feindschnitter 4000" und der hat mir damals eine 10 Platz-Tasche gegeben.


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Juli 2008)

Also spontan föllt mir da nur Gierschlund ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zieeeemlich heftig vor dem letzten Patch, wo er meines Wissens nach generved wurde.
Hat mich aber n paar mal auf der Hellfire Peninsula erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nosmoke (10. Juli 2008)

Also 
Sehr bekannt   zumindest für lowlevelpvpler ist wohl vultros   der geier in westfall    da gibts auch noch den ernteschnitter 6000
den dolch hab ich für 82g vertickt    noch vor bc

am besten war bisher der wurm aufer hfhi den hab ich in 3 tagen 3 mal solo mit schami während dem farmen gekillt   und in bc geben die raremobs ja auch raredrop


----------



## Ehnoah (10. Juli 2008)

Hochlord Mastrogonde grad getötet bei den Götzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rare Elite = noob^^



Auf was für Ideen ich doch bei einer Gemütlichen Runde im Bad komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (10. Juli 2008)

ganz klar, Meshlok der Ernter in Maurodon.  War bestimmt 100 mal wegen dem in Maurodon und er war vielleicht 20 mal anwesend. Wollte unbedingt die blaue Leder Brust für meinen lvl 49 pvp Twink Schurken aber leider is nie gefallen, ich hatte schon 94% vom lvl fertig und dachte mir 1 mal gehste noch rein und dann ist zum Glück die Brust dabei gewesen. Als lvl 49 Schurke kann man den ganz gut alleine farmen und die Brust die da dropt ist mit Abstand die beste für dieses lvl.


----------



## Bibis (10. Juli 2008)

kennt jemand den respawn der rar-mobs?? natürlich mach ich mich auf die suche, aber schon 2mal find ich den mob bereits gekillt... 
glaube warten lohnt sich da nicht^^


----------



## Sefer (10. Juli 2008)

Dr. Krummbein in den Geisterlanden... jedesma wenn ich nen Twink hochgespielt hab, kam der mir beim Questen dazwischen und hat mich geschrumpft -.-


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser grosse Kerl im Schattenmondtal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibts auch ab und zu ein gutes Item aber weiss nicht mehr was   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (10. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt da als erstes Skul in Stratholme ein. War soweit ich das noch weiss der erste Rare-Mob, den ich bewusst wahrgenommen hab, vorallem weil der nen richtig geilen Zauberstab für meinen Hexer gedropt hat. Vor allem, da das damals mein erster Run dort war.
Aber der Erdenrufer Halmgar war in meiner Gilde damals der beliebteste Rare-Mob. Einige Leute sind damals extra nochmal in den Kral gegangen, damit dieser Wisperwindkopfputz droppt. Hab den auch zwei- dreimal gesehen.


so far...


----------



## sno0zy (10. Juli 2008)

Hogger 4 president !!!!!111einseinself


----------



## Berrry (10. Juli 2008)

sno0zy schrieb:


> Hogger 4 president !!!!!111einseinself


Dumme Antworten sein lassen !!!!!111einseinself!!!!!111einseinself!!!!!111einseinself!!!!!111einseinself


----------



## BioHazárd88 (10. Juli 2008)

Der Rare mob im Kloster-Friedhof, immer die geilsten drops


----------



## Kankru (10. Juli 2008)

Ich mag das brennende Pferd sehr!

Und mal so nebenbei, kennt wer El Pollo Grande?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (10. Juli 2008)

das geilste überhaupt ... ^^ muss man gesehn haben


----------



## Alaniel (10. Juli 2008)

der rar tiger im nachtelfen startgebiet über dem see da am rand von teldrassiel eben da is immer sonen rar tigga gewesen den hab ich mir immer als hunter pet geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Juli 2008)

Echeyakee    der löwe ausm brachland (q rar  mob)

sieht einfach nur cool aus


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. Juli 2008)

der rar wurm auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel^^ is mir beim kürschner skilln übern weg gelaufen->50g^^


----------



## EviLKeX (10. Juli 2008)

die komischen riesen teufels dinos im Krater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel1234 (10. Juli 2008)

Mein bester Drop war gestern in Zul Farrak und so ein  stinknormal Käfer hat epic gedroppt : Stiefel der Vermeidung http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=14549 geil oder ?


----------



## Kabamaan (10. Juli 2008)

Ich mag ja besnders den in düsterbruch der droppt die täuschungskugel gern^^
aber als hexer solo schlecht machbar , geht mit hunter recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Juli 2008)

Die komischen Nachtelfen und Menschen, die im 5er Trupp durch das Brachland reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (10. Juli 2008)

der rare in den westlichen pessis der das schmiederezept droppt ;D


----------



## Ektomorph (10. Juli 2008)

Chuck Norris        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nö, eigentlich kann ich mich nur an Broken Tooth erinnern - jaja das war ne schöne Zeit mit dem Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Januo (10. Juli 2008)

Dieses ehemals Elite Krokodil bei Gromgol! Hab ich mit jedem Char aus Hass umgebracht, als ich stark genug war. Ebenso btw die ganzen Kolkarentämme im Brachland in T6 noch ausgerottet. xD


----------



## Astrid-okt (10. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> seit wann ist hogger bitte rar?
> 
> son oller der in den westlichn pestlendern einfach ausm grab kommt^^



Hogger ist ein kleiner Gnoll auf level 11 im Wald von Elwyn!!!


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. Juli 2008)

Jo immer noch lege ich ihn gern den König der Teufelssaurier 60 Rar elite könig ........... 
ich nenne ihn immer Lederbringer wie die anderen!


----------



## Arkoras (10. Juli 2008)

Mein Liebling ist Teremus in den verwüsteten Landen, auch wenn er zwar nur ein Boss ist, spawnt er alle 24 stunden und ist ja somit auch eine art rare mob


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (10. Juli 2008)

gal irgendwas im brachland bei der hdw oase, dropt so en hydra herz kannste für 18g verkaufen^^


----------



## Zangoran (10. Juli 2008)

Rainar93 schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan nur der Magma Viech in der brennenden Steppe ein.
> Heißt glaub Volhtron oder so.



Ja der is top der Volchan. Das war damals auf 60 immer lustig. Hab den damals mit meinem Magier immer solo gemacht wenn 3 oder 4 Allys gewartet haben bis er sich richtig platziert hat


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. Juli 2008)

Weiss zwar nicht mehr wie der heißt, aber ich mein den Oger in Tanaris!
Der hatte ein Schwert dabei und ich war da Dudu :-(


----------



## Assari (10. Juli 2008)

Ich finde eigentlich alle raren Mobs  *IN* Instanzen coool =)

Bester Rar Mob drop: Einmalm so ne Kettenrüssi und Assasinenklinge   =) 

kA welcher mob mehr und wo


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

Es gibt einen epischen Krustenbohrer auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, der hat es in sich und droppt sogar was gescheites, z.B. blaue Platte. Hatte den 3 x gekillt, wie gesagt, lohnt sich.


> Seit 08.07.2008 , 21:51Uhr bin ich 70!


Und du kannst dich wieder beruhigen, ist doch normal, 70 zu werden, was denn sonst. Schreib doch an RTL, vielleicht ist das eine Sondersendung wert.


----------



## LolliBunny (10. Juli 2008)

Fenissa die Assasine fällt mir da ein. Ist mir gerade bei Ruf framen in meinen Stab gerannt. Hat was nettes Grünes für meinen Twink gedroppt.


----------



## Aremaron (10. Juli 2008)

Der baum aus terrokkar? Wen man von lalerias feste auf auchi zurennt oder bzw. die spinne


----------



## Fire bone (10. Juli 2008)

In nagrand in dem see vor dem thron der elemente, hab leider keine ahnug wie der hieß. Aber waren blaue armschienen drinne.


----------



## Kagefan (10. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblingsraremob war ein Blutelf den ich mal an der Manaschmiede Coruu getroffen hatte und der eine Art von Schlüsselschwert bei sich trägt, aber keine Ahnung wie der hieß.


----------



## Gott92 (10. Juli 2008)

Bjorn, der Eisbär in Dun Morogh .. fand den so toll, musste ihn sofort haben^^


----------



## Tearor (10. Juli 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Bjorn, der Eisbär in Dun Morogh .. fand den so toll, musste ihn sofort haben^^


niiice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für ein zwei leute hier drin:
-goldener drache am bild: elite (hier nicht gemeint)
-silbener drache am bild - RAR. taucht selten auf und auch meist an 3-4 verschiedenen Stellen, in einer Zone.

mein Lieblingsrar war so ein fungusviech in den zangarmarschen, der mir beim erz farmen sicher 5mal vor die flinte gelaufen ist. einmal hat er sogar schurkenschultern gedroppt (...des Banditen) die ich für 120g verkaufen konnte.

in silithus gibts nen recht grossen rarmob, der is sogar als 70er nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juli 2008)

Der Rare Drache über TM *froi* Gestern zum ersten Mal gesehn^^
Loot war aber nich so Hammer, ne grüne Robe mit Int und Ausd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (10. Juli 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> das ist kein rarmob der hat nur 4spawnplätze genauso wie owatanka und der eine kodo lok'schießmichtot
> die droppen alle ne q aber an den ich mich erinner ist natürlich der könig mosh(ungoro) der meinen pala ge1hittet hatxD und Silithidernter im brachland^^




da muss ich wiedersprechen, es gibt sehr wohl einen rar-mob der rot und so'n drachenfalke ist - weis aber jetzt nicht wie der heist ! der ist mir schon 4-5x über den weg gelaufen als ich welchen beim questen geholfen habe.

aber mein bisher guter kampf gegen ein rar-mob war auf der scherbe, in der knochenwüste etwas links von dem komischen kleinen lager wo man auch quests bekommt am anfang der knochenwüste. der sieht aus wie so'n komischer felshetzter nur in grau/beige, ist level 72 (glaub) und der kampf mit meinem jäger (trozdessen das ich alles rausgehauen habe was ging) dauerte knapp 8min. ! dafür hat er aber auch 1 blaues item (platte / Handschuhe) und 2 grüne items (eine halskette und nen stoff / gürtel) gedroppt !

und natürlich der rar-mob in dem kleinen häuschen neben den rathaus in silberwald wo die dalaran's rumlaufen, hat bei mir zwawr bisher nur grünes gedroppt (was nicht wirklich toll ist) aber der hat immerhin eine grössere droppchance auf die schwarze tigerkatze als die dalaran's im alteracgebirge.
grüsse


----------



## Scremo (10. Juli 2008)

keal'thas in fds .. ok ^^ ich sehe da is einiges an erklärung nötig .. ööm .. meine gilde und ich waren fds raiden und mal wieder keal den popo versolen ^^ .. ich hab disco .. super T_T .. als ich wieder drin war .. keal'thas lvl 72 silberner drache =DD 

aber mein lieblingsrar  .. ööm .. dieser hässliche schreiter in den zanga .. weil der mich schon 100 mal beim afklo sein umgeklatscht hat xD .. hinterfotziges ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (10. Juli 2008)

Scremo schrieb:


> keal'thas in fds .. ok ^^ ich sehe da is einiges an erklärung nötig .. ööm .. meine gilde und ich waren fds raiden und mal wieder keal den popo versolen ^^ .. ich hab disco .. super T_T .. als ich wieder drin war .. keal'thas lvl 72 silberner drache =DD
> 
> aber mein lieblingsrar  .. ööm .. dieser hässliche schreiter in den zanga .. weil der mich schon 100 mal beim afklo sein umgeklatscht hat xD .. hinterfotziges ding
> 
> ...


die meisten menschen lernen aus fehlern.du anscheind nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (10. Juli 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ein Riese im Ödland ein Drachkin in der Brennenden steppe  und ein Hai i-wo im meer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Hai ist unterm Steg in Theramore der hat mich damals mal gekillt als ich ins Wasser gefallen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War da nich mehr aber vor dem Patch war der ca.50 elite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myzrael (10. Juli 2008)

Roter Drache zwischen Hillsbrad und Pestländer am Fluß ( an den Ruinen, zu denen auch unter anderem die Krieger-Quests führen).

Elite-Hai direkt südlich von Durotar im Meer. Uih, der hat mich damals ganz schön überrascht, als ich mir mit meinem lvl 12 nachtelf-Jäger einen roten Tiger von den Echo-Inseln holen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht rare, aber immerhin Elite: Sohn von Arugal im Silberwald. Den kille ich mit lvl 70 noch gerne, einfach weil Rache süß ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (10. Juli 2008)

Teremus der Verschlinger... einfach nur geil^^
-> Blasted Lands


----------



## Feuilelnrgan (10. Juli 2008)

So ein komischer Rare- Mob aus dem Schattenmondtal.
Ich weiß grad gar nicht mehr wie der hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwas mit warp oder Sphären oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, der war recht einfach im Kampf und hat auch was Blaues gedroppt. Hab den danach auch nnicht wieder gesehen^^
(und nein, der war kein Quest-Mob^^)


----------



## Kolamar (10. Juli 2008)

der Bär in Dun Morogh


----------



## i2lurchi (10. Juli 2008)

diesen rar boss in stratholme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ewig diese scheiß flöte gefarmt.....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2008)

Der komische Wolf im Eschental(Name vergessen) der hat mich immer dann attackt wenn entweder ein Ally oder 2-3 Mobs schon auf mich raufhauen >.< ^^


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (10. Juli 2008)

im teufelswald so ein steinriese oder so, der droppte übrigens epic platten teil bei mir ^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2008)

EDIT ->>> Mir kommt Spontan noch ne frage an euch : Was war euer bester *Rare-Mob* drop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

2 Epics, 1x Stab des Jordan von nem Raptor im Schlingendorntal und 1x Präzise kalibriertes Schießeisen in der Sengenden Schlucht von nem Zwerg.

In der ganzen langen Zeit in der ich 70 bin hab ich noch nie ein Epic random in der Scherbendwelt gefunden (hero/raid ausgenommen)

Liebster Mob: Hogger, der erste Elite den ich gelegt hab =)


----------



## Takate77 (10. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> seit wann ist hogger bitte rar?
> 
> son oller der in den westlichn pestlendern einfach ausm grab kommt^^




Voll egal, ob der rare ist oder nicht!  

Hogger ist DER Mob in WoW.... denn kennt JEDER.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taka


----------



## Plakner (10. Juli 2008)

Der dumme kagg Zanga Schreiter-.-


----------



## SixNight (10. Juli 2008)

mir fällt nur dieser komische oger in nagrand grad ein der crap droppt glaub so pure 31 int ketten unso


----------



## YasoNRX (10. Juli 2008)

hab mal in den westlichen pestländern nördlich von fp (ally) da diese stadt einen rar mob gesehn der sieht aus wie der elite 35er der manchmal in dämmerwald auf dem weg nach dunkelhain ist. Gekillt der hat mal son blau dingens gedroppt und essenz des lebens die immer noch in der bank liegt ^^


----------



## Mollari (10. Juli 2008)

Mich hat mal in der brennenden Steppe ein Pferd angegriffen das wie ein Hexermount aussah. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie es hieß.


----------



## pingu77 (10. Juli 2008)

Rak´Shiri und Humar im Brachland, die hat mein Hunter beide als Pet ;p


----------



## Siebäsiech (10. Juli 2008)

Wer noch nie nen Rarmob gesehen hat, sollte sich mal ins Brachland begeben, dort existieren glaubs die meisten Rarmobs.

Hab dort wahrscheinlich schon so um die ein Dutzend von denen gesehen, mag mich grad an ne Spinne, Zentaur (gibt glaub mehrere Rare Zentauren im Brachland), Satyr; Hydro; irgendso nen Eber-Grimmhauerchef; nen kleinen grünen Gnom, oder was weiss ich wie diese kleinen grünen heissen dort nordöstlich von X-roads bei diesem Kran in der Führerkabine oben, im Teich dort beim Kran hab ich auch schon ne Rare Schildkröte gesehen; Löwe; nen Donnerfalken; so n’Grollhufmob; und die Flinkmähne (war früher glaubs kein Rarmob) und diese Gruppe allys auf ihren Reittieren, (weiss zwar grad nicht ob die Rar sind, auf jeden fall dropt der eine was grünes) 


Zu nem Rardrop kann ich nur sagen, das die kleinen im Brachland nur selten was blaues abwerfen, aber immerhin sicher was grünes. Hingegen die Rarmobs die ich in der Scherbenwelt schon gekillt hab, dort hat jeder einzelne was blaues liegengelassen.


----------



## Wyall (10. Juli 2008)

Das schwarze Schwein in den verwüsteten Landen, südlich von Burg Nethergarde...


----------



## riggedi (10. Juli 2008)

Mollari schrieb:


> Mich hat mal in der brennenden Steppe ein Pferd angegriffen das wie ein Hexermount aussah. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie es hieß.


Ok, das war entweder "Fury" oder "Kleiner Onkel", kann mich aber auch irren.

Riggedi


----------



## Artista Clan (10. Juli 2008)

Mollari schrieb:


> Mich hat mal in der brennenden Steppe ein Pferd angegriffen das wie ein Hexermount aussah. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie es hieß.



Das ist auch mein lieblings Rare Mob, hab ihn aber leider nie wieder gesehen.
Glaube der war aber in der Sengenden Schlucht, oder?
Wenn nicht würde das erklären warum ich den nie mehr gefunden habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (10. Juli 2008)

sakroth oder wie das ding im tal der prüfungen heißt is ganz cool der fällt richtig schnell um (mobs is level4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Morgwath (10. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar Prinz Nazjak und der Tidal Charm.

Eins der besten Items zu pre BC Zeiten.


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Juli 2008)

DER KRATZER^^


----------



## ShadowXanTos (10. Juli 2008)

Der Bauer beim Bauernhof in Tirisfal (der Hof , gleich wenn man Todesend verlässt, links (da wo man die Kürbisse sammeln muss))
der dropt zwar nichts gutes, aber dafür sieht die hose die er droppt, echt stylisch aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin ihm aber schon lange nicht mehr begegnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (10. Juli 2008)

mein lieblings-rar-mob ist dieser illidari botschafter jerrikar allein wegen seiner fähigkeit ''diplomatische immunität'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sindi (10. Juli 2008)

In den verwüsteten lande kann man alleine killen und kriegt man vieleicht epics und 100% 3blaue items für lvl 45-55


----------



## Panicwolf (10. Juli 2008)

haggelo



> Echeyakee der löwe ausm brachland (q rar mob)



evilkeks



> die komischen riesen teufels dinos im Krater ugly.gif



slavery



> Die komischen Nachtelfen und Menschen, die im 5er Trupp durch das Brachland reiten smile.gif



januo



> Dieses ehemals Elite Krokodil bei Gromgol! Hab ich mit jedem Char aus Hass umgebracht, als ich stark genug war.



Hier geht´s um Rares.
Das ist was Anderes als ein Elite.
Die meisten Rares sind ja auch keine Elites. Sie haben nen grauen Drachen, statt eines Goldenen.
Wegen Spielern wie euch hat Blizz die Elites aus´m Spiel genommen.

i2lurchi



> diesen rar boss in stratholme rolleyes.gif



Eindeutig! Herdsinger Forresten. Platz 2 aber nur, weil er nicht zähmbar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

night06



> so ein komischer pinker truthan.vor donnerfels spaziert der meistens durch die gegend.



Zu Mazzranache gibts aber eine Quest ( http://wow.buffed.de/?q=766 )
Aber komisch ist er auf jeden Fall.


Mein Platz Eins ist aber immer noch und ewig: Der Ghost Saber. (Ob er amtlich ein rare ist, ist fraglich. Schließlich kann man ihn "rufen")


----------



## Harry_ (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ein großer fan von General Fangferror in Azshara, mit dem schwert kann man wirklich kohle machen.


----------



## Xordon (10. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt der Wasserelementar im Rotkammgebirge unter der Brücke zur Orc-Festung ein. Gute Sachen hatte ich da allerdings nie.

Die meisten Raremobs waren ohnehin nie Elite, da wurde nichts geändert. Und dass Elitegegner aus dem Spiel genommen wurden stimmt einfach nicht, die Questgegner sind es meist immernoch. Die Gruppen auf dem Weg zu ihnen wurden allerdings oft tatsächlich auf normal zurückgestuft; verständlich allerdings, wenn man bedenkt, dass die entsprechenden Quests schon als es noch viele Spieler in den betreffenden Levelbereichen gab, oftmals so lange rumgelegen haben bis sie aus dem Questlog geworrfen wurden. Heute - mit teilweise unter 50 Spielern in einem 10 Level breiten Levelbereich - würden sich wohl kaum Gruppen für so etwas langwieriges (und langweiliges) wie das ursprüngliche Jintha'Alor finden. Das war über eine Stunde Trashmob-Gekloppe wie in einer Instanz nur ohne große Herrausforderung und Belohnung.


----------



## Panicwolf (10. Juli 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Das war über eine Stunde Trashmob-Gekloppe wie in einer Instanz nur ohne große Herrausforderung und Belohnung.



Es gibt 5 Quests, die dort hinführen. Und man hat den Schlaghammer, der indirekt zur Mohrrübe führt. Belohnung gibts also genug.
Aber heute muß ja Leveln schnellschnell gehen, da stören die Mobs nur beim Spielen...


----------



## Hoidu (10. Juli 2008)

Holzkopf in Dun'Morogh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skargork (10. Juli 2008)

Eindeutig und Glasklar : LORD FINSTERSENSE
Der Kerl mit den geilsten Namen ^^


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Chuck Norris im Brachland


----------



## scidi (10. Juli 2008)

ganz klar:

Assassinenklinge
Klinge von Schattenfang

xD


----------



## Azrel (10. Juli 2008)

Bjarn (oder so ähnlich) in DunMorogh... ein schneeweißer bär, wollt den mit meinem hunter twink zähmen, 
habs mir aber nich ganz zugetraut und wusste nich ob ich mit nem HOT im rücken zähmen kann... 
also auf priest gewartet um das zu probieren, vor Bjarn rumgestanden und gewartet... 


auf einmal kommt ein zwerg krieger und haut den um o.0
man war ich gefrusted... (vorallem weil ich schon ne halbe stunde auf den priest gewartet hab^^)


----------



## noizycat (11. Juli 2008)

Es gibt so viele geile Rares. Find die Kanalbestie in SW witzig, auch wenn die nur Crap droppt. Gibts dort doch _tatsächlich_ Krokolisken ... irgendwo müssen die Babys ja auch herkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieblingsitem ist wohl die Flöte aus Strat. Nervfaktor 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (11. Juli 2008)

Panicwolf schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Quests, die dort hinführen. Und man hat den Schlaghammer, der indirekt zur Mohrrübe führt. Belohnung gibts also genug.
> Aber heute muß ja Leveln schnellschnell gehen, da stören die Mobs nur beim Spielen...



Na klasse, die gute alte Forenagressivität. Ich habe in keinem Satz gesagt, dass ich unbedingt schnell leveln wollte, ich meinte nur, dass Jintha'Alor einfach verdammt dröge ist, was durch den Elite-Status auch nicht besser war. Wenn du mal versucht hast mit ner 5er-Gruppe mit allen Leuten jeweils 10 Gefäße mit besudeltem Blut einzusammeln, wird das auch dir nicht so wirklich Spaß gebracht haben. Zugegebenermaßen, die Questbelohnungen sind für ihre Zeit nicht schlecht, das selbe allerdings gänzlich ohne Quests anzugehen, ist, wenn du nicht grade mit Freunden hingehst, ziemlich lahm. 

Wie ich schon versucht habe zu sagen: Es ist immer das selbe. Meistens 2 Gegner auf einmal, die auch mit Elitestatus nicht besonders hart waren, aber das ganze halt ausschließlich; kein Bossgegner oder ähnliches auf dem Weg, der etwas Abwechslung bringt. 
Und noch eine Frage, wieso dieser agressive Ton? Da ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht zur Gruppe zähle, die besonders schnell leveln will, bin ich schon etwas verwundert. Ich mag solche Allgemeinplätze wie deinen letzten Satz aber ohnehin nicht, vielleicht fühle ich mich auch nur deswegen angegriffen. 

So noch was zum Thema: Die Elite-Rare Donnerechse im Brachland (man hab ich lange nach der gesucht) und der Rare-Sillithid im Brachland, der einen Quest-startenden Gegenstand bei sich trägt sind mir stark im Gedächtnis geblieben.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Na klasse, die gute alte Forenagressivität. Ich habe in keinem Satz gesagt, dass ich unbedingt schnell leveln wollte, ich meinte nur, dass Jintha'Alor einfach verdammt dröge ist, was durch den Elite-Status auch nicht besser war. Wenn du mal versucht hast mit ner 5er-Gruppe mit allen Leuten jeweils 10 Gefäße mit besudeltem Blut einzusammeln, wird das auch dir nicht so wirklich Spaß gebracht haben. Zugegebenermaßen, die Questbelohnungen sind für ihre Zeit nicht schlecht, das selbe allerdings gänzlich ohne Quests anzugehen, ist, wenn du nicht grade mit Freunden hingehst, ziemlich lahm.
> 
> Wie ich schon versucht habe zu sagen: Es ist immer das selbe. Meistens 2 Gegner auf einmal, die auch mit Elitestatus nicht besonders hart waren, aber das ganze halt ausschließlich; kein Bossgegner oder ähnliches auf dem Weg, der etwas Abwechslung bringt.
> Und noch eine Frage, wieso dieser agressive Ton? Da ich mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht zur Gruppe zähle, die besonders schnell leveln will, bin ich schon etwas verwundert. Ich mag solche Allgemeinplätze wie deinen letzten Satz aber ohnehin nicht, vielleicht fühle ich mich auch nur deswegen angegriffen.
> ...


was war bitte agressiv?


----------



## Panicwolf (12. Juli 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen, die Questbelohnungen sind für ihre Zeit nicht schlecht, das selbe allerdings gänzlich ohne Quests anzugehen, ist, wenn du nicht grade mit Freunden hingehst, ziemlich lahm.



Wer geht schon ohne Quest nach Jintha? Das wäre ja, wie mit Lvl 49 in den versunkenen Tempel zu latschen. 
Und hör bitte auf zu jammern, nur weil jemand nicht Deiner Meinung ist.
Wenn ich mich drüber beschwere, daß die Elites weniger werden, dann solltest Du Dich bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen.
Ich habe einen Stein in die Menge geworfen und nicht wirklich gezielt. 
War nicht so gemeint. 
Es sei denn, Du hast was damit zu tun. 

Dann war´s Absicht.


----------



## Takvoriana (24. August 2008)

Mein lieblings Rar-Mob ist Knurrer in Feralas :-)
Der ist nervig zu zähmen mit dem Jäger, weil der immerwieder verschwindet. :-)


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Broken Tooth. 

Kann mich noch erinnern wo Tag und Nacht um die 20 Hunter vor der Festung standen und drauf gewartet haben ihn zu tamen..


----------



## Asoriel (24. August 2008)

Stab des Jordan, mein erstes Epic in ca. level 35, einfach ein toller Stab. Sieht gleich aus wie Stab der Zwillingswelten aus der Scherbenwelt, ist aber eben schon ab ca. level 30 oder so und recht gut für alle caster *love it*


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall Broken Tooth!!!
Ich habe wirklich einen ganzen Tag dran gesessen, damit ich ihn mir zähmen konnte.
Der kam aber trotzdem nie.
Dann bin ich morgens vor der Schule extra früh aufgestanden, damit ich das Vieh zähmen konnte, weil um diese Zeit ist ja ziemlich wenig los und hatte ihn dann auch letztendlich.


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (24. August 2008)

der letze den ich gekillt hab war in shadowmoon valley  
verdammt stark und die drops waren auch nich ganz ohne


----------



## Geibscher (24. August 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Broken Tooth!!!
> Ich habe wirklich einen ganzen Tag dran gesessen, damit ich ihn mir zähmen konnte.
> Der kam aber trotzdem nie.
> Dann bin ich morgens vor der Schule extra früh aufgestanden, damit ich das Vieh zähmen konnte, weil um diese Zeit ist ja ziemlich wenig los und hatte ihn dann auch letztendlich.



du musstn erfülltes leben haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Also mein bester Rar-mob drop war ne epic schneiderformel beim elementarplateu(oda so) = 350g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = entlich epic flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (24. August 2008)

DAS KROKODIL IN SW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 51 rare elite^^
und mit mienem schurken(damals lvl 48 alleine gelegt)


----------



## Karuna (24. August 2008)

Silbergrimm der Weise


Ich hab geschlagene 1,5 Jahre versucht den zu zähmen... nie war er da. Klar hätte ich nen anderen nehmen können der so aussieht, aber ich hatte keine Lust die soweit nachzuleveln und irgendwann musste es einfach aus Prinzip dieser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Aja es gibt doch diesen blauen geisterwolf der sieth wie die  in brt aus hab ma in nem bg einen ally gesehen der den hatte weis wer wo man den kriegt bzw wie der heisst?^^

\\\edit///

mein natürlich bsf^^


----------



## Winn (24. August 2008)

Das geheimnisvolle Krokodil in SW^^


----------



## Maine- (24. August 2008)

hatte mal mit 66 so nen tollen rar mob in nagrand erwicht glaub ich^^ hat Krone de Unendlichen Wissens gedroppt hatte ich mit 70 immernoch an^^


----------



## Rafael7 (24. August 2008)

Mein lieblings Rare-mob ganz klar ..das hexer mount -> Schleipnaar (oder so) in der sengenden Schlucht
oder Kraator ausm Schattenmondtal.


----------



## wowhunter (24. August 2008)

hmm Hogger ist zwar net aber ist gibt besseres =D (ausserdem ist der elite und net rare) 
mein lieblings raremob ist glaub ich die in der hütte am kristallsee =) droppt nen netten dolch für anfänger ausserdem edelsteine
mein bester drop? o.O glaub das wäre wohl dann Thorid´al, Bogen des Sonnenzorns oder so... hab ich für 5g im ah verkauft =)
ne spass bei seite hatte noch nie viel glück bei so was =/ 
hab wohl nen schattenaccount =( *g*


----------



## Nightseed (24. August 2008)

Humar 4tw


----------



## Mage_Collina (24. August 2008)

Vultros, dieser doofe 55-elite-vogel im ödland. mit zwei lvl46-jägern gelegt. hat nur mist gedroppt, aber der erfolg war ganz fein ^^


----------



## Crosis (24. August 2008)

Dragon~of~Death schrieb:


> da muss ich wiedersprechen, es gibt sehr wohl einen rar-mob der rot und so'n drachenfalke ist - weis aber jetzt nicht wie der heist ! der ist mir schon 4-5x über den weg gelaufen als ich welchen beim questen geholfen habe.


da muss ich dir auch widersprechen washte pawne ist kein rarmob aber es gibt nen roten drachenfalken rarmob im brachland der heißt aber auch anders^^


----------



## ChAkuz@ (24. August 2008)

So nen komischen Gnoll in der Nähe von Hogger..gestern erst gekillt mit meinem 14er Mage, hab aber Name vergessen^^.

Ich weiß nich obsn Rar-Mob war, aber ein 62er Drachen in den Sümpfen des Elends...der hat mein 70er Krieger mal so umgeholzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch ein Goblin bei so einer Mine in Stranglethorn, hatte nen Umhang dabei den ich bis lvl. 50 oder so getragen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Son Krokodil lvl. 22 in Loch Modan...hat mich beim lvln eiskalt umgeholzt. =(


----------



## Haggelo (24. August 2008)

' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ghulfinger' in westfall 

 von  ''toter bauer'' oder so


----------



## CLOZEN (24. August 2008)

Dieser komische Vogel im Ödland, hat mich sicher schon tausendmal während ich AFK war gegankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By the Way: Hat wer ne Seite wo alle +rar Mobs aufgelistet sind?


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Das Kanalodil aka Kanalkrokodil in SW...hat zwar nur Schrott gedroppt, aber nett das Viech zu killen ... hält für nen Mob auf dem Level auch gut was aus


----------



## Noks (25. August 2008)

in Start der die Flöte dropt wo alle tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Bevor die Frage kommt (unvermeidlich) Gemeint ist die Piccolo des Flammenfeuers und sie droppt bei "Herdsinger (LOL was eine scheissübersetzung) Forrester" in Stratholme^^


----------



## Mab773 (25. August 2008)

dieses komische augenviech im schattenmondtal, in der nähe vom altar der schatten


----------



## Zockerweibchen (25. August 2008)

Liebster Mob? Grimmzahn Ich guck immer wenn ich auf meiner Route der täglichen Quests fliege, ob der da ist ^^
Drop? Stachelhalsband Nicht, weil es sonderlich sinnig wäre, sondern einfach nur genial und lustig ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Droppt von dem lustigen Skelettrare in der Gruft auf dem Ravenholmfriedhof...Namen vergessen =)


Und wer sich jetzt fragt wo Ravenholm liegt, soll sich den englischen Client saugen xD


----------



## Spectrales (25. August 2008)

Arugals Sohn.. grr

Der hat mich gefühlte 30 Mal am Kerbholz


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Wurde ja nonelite generft...wie so ziemlich alles was

A. Elite

und 

B. Outdoor war =)


----------



## Riegma (25. August 2008)

oh gott rare mobs xD, bin mitlerweile über erstaunlich viele gestolpert beim leveln, z.B:
- in loch modan gibts eine rare spinne in einer höhle am östlichen gebirgsrand, sowie den guten alten lord condar in der nähe der jägerhütte ^.^ nicht zu vergessen son rare oger der im vergleich zu den andern total winzig ist, und ein korkilisk der einfach nur "riesiger krokilisk" heißt, ebenfalls in loch modan.
- diesen riesengreif in westfall hab ich auch schonmal gesehn, hab mich ziemlich erschreckt^^
- im rotkammgebirge fallen mir son gnoll der glaub ich rückenspalter oder so heißt xD, und eine rare spinne bei dem verlassenen sägewerk ein.
- im sumpfland in den hügeln bei der alli stadt ist ein rare brühschlammer versteckt, der ist immer da wenn ich da zufällig vorbei komm^^
- alteracgebirge gibts auch nen rare mob, bei dieser zerstörten stadt
- azshara hab ich mal nen rare geist gefunden
- östliche pestländer fällt mir nur son nerubischer aufseher ein
- diesen rosa marschenläufer hab ich vor 2 tagen erst in den zangarmarschen gefunden, heißt glaub ich madrigosa oder so xD
mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (25. August 2008)

also ich hab mal welche in der breenden steppe gesehn der riesege feuer riese da genau wie der im schattenmondtal.
In Nagrand ein leerwanderler sehr selten und sieht aus wie alle andern rar mobs und in Nethersturm

an manaschmieder coru son typ mit nem stab der eine musik note oben hat auch seh lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Der kratzer in mulgore hab den mit allen meine taurentwink die höher als level 10 sind schon gekillt o0


----------



## Loktor (25. August 2008)

Dieser Krokilisk in der Schimmernden Ebene in Tausend Nadeln. Namen weiss ich leider nicht mehr, aber ich meine, dass er so ein blaues Einhandschwert droppt, die Basiliskenklinge. So oder so aehnlich war der Name. Der ist mein All Time Favorit.


----------



## Alpax (25. August 2008)

Mir fällt nur der unrarste rar-mob ein ^^

"Fenissa die Assassine" auf der Blutmythosinsel .. wärend ich meinen Schami gelevelt habe hab ich sie ca. 10 mal getötet ... wärend der Begleitquest hoch zu dem Berg da ... ist sie uns begegnet .. wir haben sie getötet und sie ist direkt .. ein stück weiter oben respawnt und uns wieder entgegengelaufen .. die is nur namend, hat nen grossen raum wo sie hin und herläuft fast der ganze nördliche teil der blutmythosinsel ... ausserdem ist sie stealh und hat mehr hp als normale mobs auf dem lvl ... ist halt etwas schwerer wenn man solo unterwegs ist .. aber schaffbar auf jeden fall ...

gab viele hübsche grüne items fürs ah und in summe über 30G  ... nice


----------



## youngceaser (25. August 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Der "Feinschnitter 2000" hiss der glaub ich in Westfal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo als ich des mit den rare mobs ned so richtig wusste und der so ne geile tasche gedrop hatt habe ich nur noc hdiese schnitter gelegt bis ich den nochmal gesehen habe und wusste das des nur 1ner dropt habe aber glaub 2lvl gemacht nur durch erntebehüterkillen xD


----------



## b1ubb (25. August 2008)

Den bekanntestn rarmob haben sie weggepatcht.

und zwar der beim lochmodan der bär.


----------



## mumba (25. August 2008)

B1ubb wurde auch schon mehrfach ausm buffed forum gepatched aber kein Chance, er kommt immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (25. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Den bekanntestn rarmob haben sie weggepatcht.
> 
> und zwar der beim lochmodan der bär.



meinst Du Rußtatze? Der is noch da, aber ich weiß nich, ob der nich einfach ein Questmob war.


----------



## b1ubb (25. August 2008)

Monestir schrieb:


> meinst Du Rußtatze? Der is noch da, aber ich weiß nich, ob der nich einfach ein Questmob war.



Poah wie der geheißen hat kA, aber er ist aufjedenfall nicht mehr ein Rarmob.
und war niemals ein questmob ( früher ) ob es jetzt einer ist kA


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

Falls nicht schon erwähnt -> der kleine Drache über TM =)
Hab ihn erst einmal gesehn ^-^


----------



## Renzah (25. August 2008)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> So ein komischer Marschenläufer der mich in den Zangarmarschen dauerhaft geplättet hatte(auch auf 70 ) :l (name unbekannt)



oh gott du napf


----------



## Shedanhul (25. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Falls nicht schon erwähnt -> der kleine Drache über TM =)
> Hab ihn erst einmal gesehn ^-^



Sorry, wenn ich frag, aber was is TM ?
Tarrens Mill oder *würrg Todesminen *kotz ?
Schönste Raremobs....
Ah ja in Blasted Lands gibts n Geier, Skorpion und ne Hyäne die alle 3 rare sind und nebeneinander stehn, hab sie auf 50 gekillt, allerdings hat mich dann n add umgenuked^^
Gab auch so 60g


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. August 2008)

finde der coolste ramob (wenn man alli ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist das krokodil in den kanälen von Sturmwind 
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3581


----------



## Azralina (25. August 2008)

Der braune Yeti aus Winterquell...der noch vor dem Abzweig Frostsäblerfelsen/ewige Warte links Rumspackt^^

I &#9829; Yetis^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (25. August 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich frag, aber was is TM ?
> Tarrens Mill oder *würrg Todesminen *kotz ? [...]


Der genannte Drache sagt mir nichts... aber da Du gerade die DM ansprichst... da gibt's den rar-Mob Miner Johnson


----------



## Gondroval (25. August 2008)

mit meinem Minimage die RareBanshees im Startgebiet, gibt mehrere, droppen bisschen öde stoffkleidung. Ein Zerschlagener (sieht zumindest so aus) unweit vom Dunklen Portal und, mein absoluter Liebling, der Nerubische Aufseher in den ÖP, in dem Nerubertunnel.
Macht seinem RareElitestatus alle Ehre und hat meine Hexe aus den Latschen geboxt. Naja, danach musste er leiden, aber gedroppt tut er leider nicht, nur der übliche Questkram


----------



## Heydu (25. August 2008)

Rainar93 schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan nur der Magma Viech in der brennenden Steppe ein.
> Heißt glaub Volhtron oder so.




Volchan lvl 60 Elite-Rar mob
12k Leben


----------



## Shamanpower (25. August 2008)

Hmm neulich in zh ist bei nem trashmob ne epische 2hand axt die nicht seelengebunden is gedropt sah richtig geil aus.
Eig wollten wir alle needen aber der ms warri in der gruppe hat uns mit capslock angefleht dass er bitte bitte haben dürfe.Und naja er war auch noch in meiner gilde also..
Aufjedenfall steht dass ding auch nich in atlas loot bei den trash mobs ich guck ma ob ich n link finde und edite ihn dann^^
Edit:http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=31318


----------



## antileet (25. August 2008)

ganz klar Kresh die dicke schildkröte aus hdw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fierabras (25. August 2008)

Minenarbeiter johnson in der Todesmine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja und Hogger ist kein rare er war damals mal elite soweit ich weiß. Heute ist er nichts mehr.


----------



## Noriná (25. August 2008)

Mein bester Rare-Drop war Assasinenklinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (3Mal xD)
Is zwar für 18oder so aber ich habs immer für 200g verkauft.

PS: Ja ich weiß ich bin ein riesen lucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (25. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> ganz klar Kresh die dicke schildkröte aus hdw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is kein rare die ist immer da läuft nur in der ini hin- und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullbreak (25. August 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> seit wann ist hogger bitte rar?






Steff77 schrieb:


> Seit wann is Hogger Rare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na ihr beiden. Habt ihr den Witz schon gefunden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerasch (26. August 2008)

Renzah. meinst du den?

[attachment=4459:Rar_Sumpflauerer.jpg]

Hab da noch 2 Rar-Mobs (Silberdrachen) von der Scherbenwelt.

[attachment=4460:rar_Mekt...er_Wilde.jpg][attachment=4461:Rar_Verkr_ppler.jpg]

Aus den Bildern sollte jedem der sich in der Scherbenwelt auskennt ersichtlich sein wo das ist.

Und hier noch ein paar aus der Alten Welt:

[attachment=4464:Rar_Terrorstifter.jpg] [attachment=4462:Rar_Volchan.jpg] in Brennende Steppe
[attachment=4463:Rar_Ukhlog.jpg] in Un'Goro Krater - Gorilla Höhle.

Welcher mir da besonders ans Herz gewachsen ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## lukss (26. August 2008)

einen tiger im schilgdorn tal tiger irgendwas


----------



## Hasal (26. August 2008)

Er ist nicht mein Lieblingsraremob, aber er hat mich immernoch mit meinem dritten Twink beeindruckt (optisch). Und zwar gibt es da einen Rare T-Rex im Krater von Un'Goro, hab den Namen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war allerdings immernoch recht witzig.


----------



## Ghost305 (26. August 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Krabbi in desolace!
> 
> Es gibt nix besseres als eine rare Krabbe!!




!!!!!jaa Krabben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

